# RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

Wolfy died today sometime after 5am. 

he was sick on monday... real tired, slept all day. He was trying to fight it...trying to eat and drink, but everything took so much energy...he fell asleep in the middle. monday night he was bleeding from his penis... it stopped eventually, i saw blood around it yesterday too. it seemed to happen sporadicly. he was incontinent too. i called the vet on tuesday morning when i woke up and he wasnt any better, we had an appointment for noon today. he was such a fighter, he was just so tired though. he died sometime after 5 am cuz thats when i woke up to try to give him a drink. it looked like he he was fighting up until the end. there was a big ring of dried red stuff (blood?) around his eye when i found him gone. he looked like he was in agony when he died, like gasping for breath. im just glad he is at peace now. He is probly playing with his brother Sphinx who died when they were 5 weeks. a couple more days and he would have been 10 months old. it happened so fast. we dont know what it was.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*

The red stuff around his eye was porphyrin, which is rat mucous, basically.

I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*

the red stuff looked darker than porphyrin usually is.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*

Really? Hm... I don't know what to tell you, then.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*

I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*

we figured out a few days later that he probly ate a cigarette butt while my b/f was supposed to be watching him while i did something to his cage (think i was cleaning it)


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*

Losing a rattakiss young is a hard thing to go through. I lost my poor Onion at the beginning of July and he wasn't 4 months old yet. I am sorry you had to lose another ratty so young. Do you have others? I hope so because it helps get you through the grieving process.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*

yeah i have 2 other boys.... the three of us are moving into a 2 bedroom house soon and im looking for a bigger cage for them


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: RIP my sweet Little Wolf Boy. *July 2,2007-April 30,2008*

i'm so sorry for your loss!


----------

